# Wayne/Radnor, PA rides?



## rs3o (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm going to be visiting my sister's family in Wayne next week and am looking for recommendations for places or routes to ride, probably in the 30-40 mile range. I did some riding there about two years ago from their house and found most of it to be a little too urban for my tastes. Something where I don't have to stop at a traffic light every few minutes would be great. Thanks!

Rich


----------



## mf9point8 (Jul 17, 2006)

http://www.mapmyride.com/search?lstRouteTypeID=2&btnSearch=go&txtLocation=devon,+pa&x=50&y=16

Heres a list from Devon, you can use the site to search your area too. I made a few of the routes on the list I encolsed. You can map it out from where you are in Radnor/Wayne. I would head towards Valley Forge Nat. Park and then you can either hit the bike path (no lights...) or ride the roads in that area.

good luck.


----------



## rs3o (Jan 22, 2004)

Very cool! Thanks.

One of those rides goes along the east side of the Schuylkill River--I'd imagine that's pretty nice, no? And what about crossing the river? Are the bridges pretty mellow or is there lots of high speed traffic?


----------



## mf9point8 (Jul 17, 2006)

Heres some info on the Schuykill ride.

To cross the river, you need to take the bridge that borders 422 via Valley Forge NP. I wouldnt exactly call it mellow, its isolated from the highway but its only 4-5 feet wide with 8 foot chain linked fence on either side, its maybe 200 meters long. I'm convinded now that its perfectly safe, but my first time across it, the height was a little... interesting. after you get over that, you hit the Schukill river trail system, which is all paved and very flat. Its a nice ride, but it does go through a few industrial spots. If you make a left after the 422 bridge, you go on the Perkomin trail, which is shorter, but IMO a nicer ride scenery wise.


----------



## rs3o (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks for the recommendations! I got to do a 40 and a 50 mile ride while I was there. The Schuylkill River and associated trails are really great. I had a fun time exploring them. I even saw Bobby Julich one day (I think). Thanks again!


----------



## mf9point8 (Jul 17, 2006)

I could have sworn I saw Bobby J out there too at some point last week... was it in the afternoon? full CSC kit.. Cervelo... kind of funny. 
Glad you found the trail system and got a few good rides in. See you out there.


----------

